# K2 Excavator 158 Review



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Today at Snowbird I was lucky to be first in line for some steep and deep, several times as new terrain opens. It snowed 24” (2 ft) of Utah powder overnight and some areas where easily 3+ ft deep from wind loading.
I can confirm the following:

Float at my weight on the 158 set all the way back was effortless really. No need for backfoot weight at all. My friend who weights the same was on the 154 and had no float issue. I bet his is perfect in trees and mine a bit better for charging.
He usually rides a Japow 159 which is one of the best floater around so it’s saying something.

it’s extremely fun at high speed in the powder you are in control the entire time and don’t fight the board at all.

when it got tracked there was still lots of powder and you don’t get bucked around it’s super stable to charge tracked snow. 
However, being on a 158 that wide, with the stiff flex, and the messy snow, it took more effort than I liked to turn. If I had a dedicated pow board like a storm chaser it would have been worst (bucked around a lot in tracked snow). If I had a long freeride deck it would have been worst (even more work to turn in messy snow). If I had a little shorter not so wide board it would have not floated as well. You can’t have it all. Maybe the 154 is the call for less than 175 lbs?


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

At the end of the day this board carves like a dream, is stable at speed, damp, stiff but not super stiff, powers through tracked snow well, and floats effortlessly.

I have yet to find a board that does all this as good or better.
I would love to try a Niseko Pleasure (2cm shorter, slightly softer) and a Stale fish (same specs almost but slightly softer) and a Orca. 
And a Excavator 154..!

In the mean time, I am damn happy about this beast!


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

wolf33d said:


> At the end of the day this board carves like a dream, is stable at speed, damp, stiff but not super stiff, powers through tracked snow well, and floats effortlessly.
> 
> I have yet to find a board that does all this as good or better.
> I would love to try a Niseko Pleasure (2cm shorter, slightly softer) and a Stale fish (same specs almost but slightly softer) and a Orca.
> ...


This board is really tempting me to get one. I weigh 185 lba and ride fast charge hard and almost no park. The only concern I have is the boards nimbleness in pow turns and tighter trees. 

I have been looking for the Holy grail for resort pow riding, and this sounds super close. Sounds like if it was a bit softer torsion wise and in the nose it would be that board. 

Thanks for your detailed review.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

This review is making me happy about my purchase. I rode Brighton today and figured it would be all tracked out so I took my BSOD instead of the K2. To my surprise I found tons of untracked powder still and was wishing I had brought the K2 as well. I slammed the stance all the way back on the BSOD and it was ok though, just didn't navigate through trees as well as I needed a couple times.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

RadDad801 said:


> This review is making me happy about my purchase. I rode Brighton today and figured it would be all tracked out so I took my BSOD instead of the K2. To my surprise I found tons of untracked powder still and was wishing I had brought the K2 as well. I slammed the stance all the way back on the BSOD and it was ok though, just didn't navigate through trees as well as I needed a couple times.


Glad you got some turns today. Its always great when you buy a board and are happy with it. Few questions if you don't mind. 

1) What is your binding/boot set up on this board

2) How is it on HARD PACK

3) Is it nimble in the trees or WORK to maneuver around? (Not super duper tight where only a short board would work but generally tight?)

Thanks


----------



## nightshift (12 mo ago)

aldenowens said:


> Glad you got some turns today. Its always great when you buy a board and are happy with it. Few questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1) What is your binding/boot set up on this board
> 
> ...


I can tell you my setup on my Excavator 158. I'm 6'1" 180 lbs. Ride Atlas bindings (M) - 32 TM3 boots. I also have TM2s as well that tend to be a slightly stiffer if I need them. My backup bindings are Ride Capo (L). Boot size is 9.5, normal shoe size is 10.5.

Good on hardpack as long as it isn't super bumpy/icy. Great on smooth hardpack, really digs its edge in well and doesn't wash out much if at all.

Can't tell you regarding trees. I typically ride boards that are bigger than most people my size would ride. I don't have any issues, but I have decades of practice so it's not really comparable. I'd say it's in the middle. Not the fastest and not the slowest. Just a great combo of stability, speed and maneuverability. Stance, weight, boot size, snow type, angle of run and skill are all bigger factors that I cannot answer that will have an impact. It wants to go fast which can be a problem for some people in the trees.

Good luck, I do highly recommend the K2. It's a great board.


----------



## alexx8118 (7 mo ago)

wolf33d said:


> This post is a copy and paste from several posts I have made reviewing my Excavator. I thought it would be beneficial to group them into one review.
> 
> Size: 158
> Weight: 175 LBS
> ...


Hello . Can I ask you a couple of questions about the K2 Excavator?
1. You wrote that his base is very weak, what can you say about this? Strongly deteriorated during the season?
2. How would you compare Excavator and Weston Backwood?
I am now choosing a new board, and it is very painful))) Thanks for the answer)


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

alexx8118 said:


> Hello . Can I ask you a couple of questions about the K2 Excavator?
> 1. You wrote that his base is very weak, what can you say about this? Strongly deteriorated during the season?
> 2. How would you compare Excavator and Weston Backwood?
> I am now choosing a new board, and it is very painful))) Thanks for the answer)


I second this. Please help us.


----------

